
American English Dialects - georgecmu
https://aschmann.net/AmEng/
======
Arrezz
I love these old looking very personal type of sites. It feels like in the age
of SEO optimization these sites often get lost in the search engine results. I
have always found these sites to have a surprisingly high amount of quality
content that is hard to find anywhere else.

